# Running DRBD 8.0.8 w/ 2.6.23-gentoo-r6?

## seifn06

Has anyone successfully installed, configured and got the latest, stable DRBD package (8.0.8 ) running with the gentoo sources kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6? If so, what, if any, tricks did you use to accomplish this feat?

I can't get either DRBD 8.0.8 or 8.0.6 to compile/install/run with a 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 kernel. I can compile the module, but the kernel refuses to load the module. modprobe drbd spits out a FATAL ERROR (1 line long which I can't remember and didn't write down). And trying to load the DRBD module at boot fails too. I have since reverted to my 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 gentoo sources kernel with DRBD 8.0.6 and things work fine...

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel stuff, so moved here.

----------

## seifn06

Compiling DRBD 8.0.8 from the Gentoo ebuild with the gentoo sources kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6:

I got the following errors when I tried modprobe drbd:

FATAL: Error inserting DRBD (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/drbd.ko): Invalid argument

dmesg shows "drbdcn_drbd failed to register"

I have the kernel connector enabled. (CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y in my kernel config files.)

The folks on the DRBD-user mailing list suggest upgrading to latest version of DRBD (8.2.24) though this is not stable in Portage yet. Anyone tried version 8.2.24 with the latest Gentoo Sources kernel? How's it working for you?

----------

## manaka

Have just emerged sys-cluster/drbd-kernel-8.0.8 on sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.23-r4. Not the same kernel version, but should be close in terms of block device APIs...

The module is modprobed normally...

Will try with sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-r6 and post about it...

----------

## nekromancer

i've successfully emereged drbd 8.0.8 with 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 ... and yeah it failed the first time but the error message was pretty clear. It said to enable an option in the kernel.. some kernel-user space thing. After that emerging it worked no problem (aside from the sandbox problem but that's portage).

Once also it wouldn't put drbd.ko in the right place for it to get loaded so just copied pasted one from another 2.6.23 system.

----------

## richard.scott

I had this happen and it was due to me not re-compiling drbd-kernel after re-building my kernel. 

I'd just re-emerged drbd after a kernel rebuild and not drbd-kernel....doh!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Same problem here.

It happens with DRBD 8.0.x or 8.2.x, with a 2.6.23r8 or a 2.6.25r7 gentoo-sources kernel (manually configured).

"drbdcn_drbd failed to register" or "drbd: cn_drbd failed to register" followinf drbd version.

No solution found on DRBD mailing list (neither here)

I don't really figure what to do, as it doesn't explicitly refer to a misconfigured option. The two options mentioned in the gentoo wiki are enabled (Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker and Cryptographic algorithm manager).

Otherwise my kernels work just fine (minimalistic setup for a vmware guest).

So IMHO it seems kernel configuration related, if you have an idea:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=512

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp850"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## El_Goretto

I did a test with a linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r10 kernel with the same .config (after a make oldconfig of course, diff shows no relevant difference between both .config), and the DRBD module loads fine...

Then the problem occurs on 2.6.23+ gentoo kernels.

Indeed, a vanilla 2.6.25.14 loads the drbd module correctly.

----------

## richard.scott

I'm using the following with zero issues:

```
sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.25-r5

sys-cluster/drbd-8.0.12

sys-cluster/drbd-kernel-8.0.12

```

I have a two node setup running DRBD   :Smile: 

I've installed sys-kernel/module-rebuild and always run a "module-rebuild rebuild" after each kernel re-compile.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> I'm using the following with zero issues:
> 
> ```
> sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.25-r5
> 
> ...

 

That makes me say it's version and configuration dependant. Something in my kernel setup is triggering (or not) something specific to gentoo kernel patches. Moreover, hardened-sources may not be impacted, as they have a specific patchset different from gentoo-sources one.

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> I have a two node setup running DRBD  

 

What a coincidence, my heartbeat setup is already up too and waiting for these DRDB ressources  :Smile: 

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> I've installed sys-kernel/module-rebuild and always run a "module-rebuild rebuild" after each kernel re-compile.

 

Yeah, I know, but that's not the point here, Monday was a couple days ago and friday is still far  :Smile: 

Anyway, I filled a bugreport https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237921

----------

## richard.scott

The only issues I've ever had with building DRBD is due to an incorrect /usr/src/linxu symlink as I'd forgot to update it when installing a new kernel source. I've since foudn the "symlink" flag and use that!   :Laughing: 

Does your /usr/src/linux symlink point to the correct kernel directory your building drbd-kernel for? From what I understand the drbd-kernel ebuild uses this symlink to work out where to install the latest module. 

I don't think it looks at the running kernel at all. This way you can build a new kernel and boot into it having your DRBD module already there!

After re-emerging the drbd-kernel package what is the timestamp on the module you need i.e.

```
## find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name drbd* -exec ls -al {} \;

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 224492 Sep 11 18:26 /lib/modules/2.6.25-hardened-r5/block/drbd.ko
```

Is it of a recent timestamp i.e. just been built?

----------

## El_Goretto

Please read carefully  :Smile: 

Like seifn06, drbd correctly builds (and of course drbd-kernel). But the resulting module won't load (see above for details).

----------

## richard.scott

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Please read carefully 
> 
> Like seifn06, drbd correctly builds (and of course drbd-kernel). But the resulting module won't load (see above for details).

 

Sorry, that was my bad typing. I should have started the above post with:

The only issues I've ever had with loading DRBD is due to an incorrect /usr/src/linxu symlink

 :Embarassed: 

----------

